# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  حمل : شرح قرة الابصار في سيرة المشفع المختار للبدوي الشنقيطي/ مخطوطات جامعة الملك سعو

## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

الحمد لله وكفى والصلاة والسلام على عباده الذين اصطفى اما بعد:
فهذه اول الغيث المدرار من نفائس مخطوطات جامعة الملك سعود جزى الله القائمين عليها خير ا الجزاء في الدنياو الآخرة على ما تفضلوا به من تراث الامة على طلبة العلم والمسلمين

شرح قرة الابصار 
في سيرة المشفع المختار للبدوي الشنقيطي
عنوان المخطوطة:  شرح قرة الابصار في سيرة المشفع المختار            
المؤلف: احمد البدوي، المجلسي النسب، اليعقوبي الشنقيطي، الاموي، المدني         
تاريخ النسخ: القرن الثالث عشر الهجري تقديراً
التاريخ المقترن بإسم المؤلف:         
رقم الصنف: 219/ش.ب
الوصف: نسخة حسنه، خطها رقعة، بأثنائها نقص         
الرقم العام: 3452
الوصف المادي: 21ق 17س 21×17سم         
المراجع: ايضاح المكنون 2 : 126 ، معجم المؤلفين 1 : 173
الموضوع:     السيرة النبوية
الإحالات:     أ. البدوي، احمد البدوي - 1220هـ ب. تاريخ النسخ ج. شرح الآثار النبوية والشمائل المصطفوية

رابط التحميل:
http://www.mediafire.com/?zb2zzzh1ng1

ـــــ
 اللهم أعط منفقا خلفا   :  اللهم أعط ممسكا تلفا 

موقع : المصطفى من المخطوطات العربية والإسلامية

موقع : خزانة التراث العربي / موقع : ديوان السنة المسندة

----------


## أبو سعيد الحميري

جزاكم الله بأحسن الجزاء لما تبذلونه من نشر للعلم
وللفائدة هذا الشرح ليس للبدوي الشنقيطي 
كماهو مرسوم في آخره بل هو لأحمد بن المأمون اليعقوبي الشنقيطي
أما كتاب البدوي فهو الغزوات وقد رفع من قبل.

----------


## سي علي بوسوس

لهذه المنظومة شروح متعددة، فمن شروحها:
- بغية الأبرار، من شرح قرة الأبصار، للعلامة محمد الحسن بن أحمد الخديم اليعقوبي الجوادي الشنقيطي (وهو عين المخطوط).
- سلم الأنوار، شرح قرة الأبصار، لمحمد بن اباه.
- مرتع الأبرار، في التعليق على قرة الأبصار، لمحمد الأمين غالي  الشنقيطي.
- نزهة الأفكار، في شرح قرة الأبصار، للعلامة عبد القادر ابن محمد بن محمد سالم المجلسي.
- كشف الحجب والأستار، عن معاني قرة الأبصار، للعلامة الشيخ محمدُ بن عبد الأعلى بن بدر الدين الحسني الشنقيطي.
- لَفت الأنظار، إلى قرة الأبصار، للفقيه محمد الغالي الدادسي شيخ مدرسة تنالت العتيقة بجبال جزولة جنوب المغرب، طبع بالدار البيضاء 1416هـ.
- شرح قرة الأبصار، بحث لنيل الإجازة  بكلية الشريعة بمدينة أيت ملول 2001م للطالب مبارك الباعمراني بإشراف الدكتور عبد النعيم حميتي.
- تعليق الأستاذ عبدالله ولد إسلم ولد فتى على متن المنظومة.

----------


## سي علي بوسوس

تحميل شرح منظومة "قرة الأبصار" المسمى: (كشف الحجب والأستار، عن معاني قرة الأبصار)، للإمام العالم العلامة الشيخ محمد بن عبد الأعلى بن بدر الدين الحسني الشنقيطي الموريتاني, صححه وراجعه ووضع فهارسه عبد الله السالم ولد محمد محفوظ بن إحميدي.في المرفقات

----------


## سي علي بوسوس

> شرح قرة الابصار 
> في سيرة المشفع المختار للبدوي الشنقيطي عنوان المخطوطة:  شرح قرة الابصار في سيرة المشفع المختار            
> المؤلف: احمد البدوي، المجلسي النسب، اليعقوبي الشنقيطي، الاموي، المدني         
> تاريخ النسخ: القرن الثالث عشر الهجري تقديراً
> التاريخ المقترن بإسم المؤلف:         
> رقم الصنف: 219/ش.ب
> الوصف: نسخة حسنه، خطها رقعة، بأثنائها نقص         
> الرقم العام: 3452
> الوصف المادي: 21ق 17س 21×17سم         
> ...


نزلت المخطوط فوجدته ناقصا، حيث سقط منه جزء كبير من الصفحة 9 حتى 86 وكان على الأخ أن ينبه على ذلك، ولعله لم ينتبه للسقط.
وألفت الأنظار إلى أن هذا الشرح مطبوع بـ "دار الشمس للطباعة والنشر" بجمهورية مصر العربية، ضمن منشورات دار التيسير للنشر والتوزيع بنواكشوط - موريتانيا.

----------


## سي علي بوسوس

تحميل شرح منظومة قرة الأبصار، في سيرة المشفع المختار المسمى: "نزهة الأفكار، في شرح قرة الأبصار"، للإمام العالم العلامة الشيخ عبد القادر بن محمد بن محمد سالم المجلسي الشنقيطي.
الجزء الأول
الجزء الثاني

----------


## أبو حيدرة الهاشمي

بارك الله فيكم

----------

